# WHERE ARE YOU COMING FROM ... a place for Sefo's to show where their computer is.



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)

It will be a joy to be able to visualise where us Sefo's are sending from ...
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice place you have there Greyson, and beautiful kitty cat!


----------

